# Best Maumee River Spots



## FishHunter88

Looking for some good spots to go this Wednesday. I wadded at :F Orelans Park and walked all the way to the route 20 bridge looks like there were some holes under the bridge on the Perrysburg side. Also, I fished from the bank at Towpath park. Any suggestions? I prefer small mouth


----------



## BFG

Go further upstream and cross to the island. Fish on the other side..there is more water there...

Do some exploring...


----------



## FishHunter88

BFG where is this deeper water because everywhere I've seen is shallow shallow shallow I can't seem to give up the river until the walleyes move back in


----------



## DeathFromAbove

Smallmouth are usually done this time of year, at least in the shallow spots. You're better off looking for crappie.


----------



## wiki21

I'm with you fishhunter....its hard to put down the pole. Im in the same boat not too big on bass though (partially because I seem to suck at bass fishing). I have not done well on the river at all this year since the walleye run. Dont have a boat but have tried many different spots. I was fishing the dam at mary jane last weekend with not much luck. (we even tried to throw a couple poles in above the dam hoping for some cats) If anybody has a decent spot they want to throw out there to catch ANYTHING ide love to know too. Or else I guess ill have to wait for the ice...i guess theres always deer.


----------



## DeathFromAbove

THere's alot of crappies in the river. I don't know how anyones doing on them, because I havent been down there after them, But some good places to try are Turkeyfoot creek, Mary Jane Thurston Marina around the docks, and Independance dam. Crappies don't mind this weather, although any fish can be shut down by a cold front like we're gonna get Thursday.


----------



## wiki21

what kind of a set up do you guys use for crappie? Never specifically targeted them on the river.


----------



## FishHunter88

Went out to Orleans park this morning and explored around the Perryburg side all the way up to the route 20 bridge. Water levels in some areas are deeper but there were deep holes i discovered under the bridge. All in all it was a day to explore not only the deeper holes not but great spots come walleye time next year...thinking of heading up to Mary Jane and go for the crappie by the marina i just need a fish on the line


----------



## meathelmet

All this talk about fishing....I was going to pack the poles for the winter. One more time, I just bought a NuCanoe and it will be perfect for the river.


----------



## olderfer

One of my favorite spots on the river is Weir Rapids, a few miles SW of Waterville. At the downstream end of the rapids, a rock ledge with a few gaps and islands extends all the way across the river. Most of the time this ledge is easy to wade, tho venturing off it can be risky, as there are two deep holes (8 feet-plus) just downstream.

I fish this area in summer by kayak. I take two rods: one with a bobber and baited hook (night crawlers or big dead minnows), the other with a pop r' or a shallow-running, Big O-style crankbait.

The deep holes below the rapids, at least according to the experts, should hold fish. But most of what I've caught has come from the heavier streams of current flowing through gaps in the rock ledge. My guess is that these streams are feeder lanes for fishing living in the miles-long pool below.

Whatever the case, I've caught heaps of fish here, including smallmouth, walleye, white bass, sheepshead, carp, flatheads, and loads and loads of channel cats. To me, catching a tough, serious-size fish from a kayak in current is a sporty proposition indeed.

I've never fished the rapids this time of year. But for guys new to the area, it ought to be worth a look.

Jim


----------



## Bucket Mouth

I don't fish the Orleans park area, or the Maumee/Perrysburg area if it is not walleye season, and even then I don't have much use for combat fishing. Bluegrass Island is o.k. and you might find some deeper water in the vicinity.

Try Jerome Rd. and head upstream from the rapids. There are some ledges there where the water will be deep (for this river at least). Also, hit up Wiers Rapids, Otsego Park, Roche de Boeuf, the low side of the dam, anywhere that there is a creek mouth dumping into the river, etc etc. These are the same spots you will hear from everyone on this board that knows the river.

Fishing for warm water species is tough when the water gets cold. From the dam all the way to Maumee/Perrysburg is low water. There aren't really any known "deep holes" that are near any of the public access points. Old Erfer mentioned the Wiers deep spots. Other rapids areas have similar downstream areas, but you are going to have to look for them to find them.

Perhaps switching your targeted fish to species that prefer (or at least don't mind) colder water like pike, crappie, and steelies is something you should consider. If you want to catch bass, the best bet is to hit a pond somewhere. Try going east to Vermillion R. or Rocky R. for steelhead. Crappie can be caught in the Maumee but are elusive unless you know where to look. As for pike, I've never caught them in the Maumee but I do know they exist due to the DNR saying as much. This is the month to fish for them (before the ice hits).

I would caution you to move very slowly when exploring areas where there is swifter currents and deeper holes. With the water as cold as it is, and the fact waders will be worn could spell trouble. Exercise extreme caution while exploring. You will probably not find a drop off from 2ft to 6ft, but slipping and falling could be a possibility. Be careful.


----------



## meathelmet

Hey Olderfer, what kind of Kayak do you use on the mighty Maumee?


----------



## olderfer

meathelmet said:


> Hey Olderfer, what kind of Kayak do you use on the mighty Maumee?


For a long time I used an Ocean "Scrambler" model sit-on-top. At age 70 (last year) I decided to give up kayaking (shoulder problems, balance). So I switched to a small, very stable canoe with an electric motor. Nice boat ... but a hopeless, lethargic barge. So I sold it and picked up a cheapo beater kayak, a 9 foot Wilderness Systems "Critter." The other day I spent a couple of hours on a reservoir casting a flyrod from it, so it's stable enough. Like many sit-insides its rather cramped, tho.

Come spring, I'll likely switch again, probably to a Native Ultimate 12 footer.

For fishing the river, I look for a boat that is stable, comfortable, rather short (for maneuverability), and easy to hop in and out of in the shallows. 

Jim


----------



## meathelmet

olderfer said:


> For a long time I used an Ocean "Scrambler" model sit-on-top. At age 70 (last year) I decided to give up kayaking (shoulder problems, balance). So I switched to a small, very stable canoe with an electric motor. Nice boat ... but a hopeless, lethargic barge. So I sold it and picked up a cheapo beater kayak, a 9 foot Wilderness Systems "Critter." The other day I spent a couple of hours on a reservoir casting a flyrod from it, so it's stable enough. Like many sit-insides its rather cramped, tho.
> 
> Come spring, I'll likely switch again, probably to a Native Ultimate 12 footer.
> 
> For fishing the river, I look for a boat that is stable, comfortable, rather short (for maneuverability), and easy to hop in and out of in the shallows.
> 
> Jim


Oldfer,
I am 45 so I am looking for the same thing and I found it in a NuCanoe 12'. It was designed originally from the "ocean kayak" company. The owner originally designed it for fly fishermen in mind so it is extremly stable. It has a 4" draft, 42 inches wide. There are pre drilled hole throughout so you can mount fishing rod holders, anchors, really anything you can think of. I take my 72 year old father out on it and really enjoys.

Check out thier site: http://www.nucanoe.com


----------



## Bucket Mouth

Those nuCanoe's look pretty sweet. I've been talking for 2 or 3 years about getting a 'yak. It looks like they go $750 or $850 depending on size. Does that sound right or can you find deals on them?


----------



## meathelmet

Bucket,
I found a great deal at Kayak Corral in Saline, Mi for $670.00 base model. They are really nice and they have lots of yaks! I really like the Native and Wilderness but I thought that the NuCanoe gave me more options: rowing, paddeling, fishing, etc....


----------



## olderfer

Agree about the Kayak Corral in Saline -- I've bought two boats from them. They have a good website with photos/slide shows of some of my favorite fishing lakes in SE Michigan.

http://www.kayakcorral.com/kayaks_pics3.htm


As to the Nucanoe, it appears to have a lot going for it. But it has the same WIDE profile as the Sportspal I recently sold. I've found that a beam of around 30" offers adequate stability and is much easier and more responsive to paddle. That's why I have a kayak in the first place.

As to prices, the $600 - $800 range is about right.

Jim


----------



## meathelmet

It took a loooong time for me to finally choose a kayak which NuCanoe can be considered more of a hybrid. I spent all summer fishing from my buddies Native Watercraft. I really enjoyed sitting back and just peddling along. Standing from the Ultimate 12' propel was pretty stable too. I think that the variety of yaks is great but it makes it harder to choose one!


----------

